# Nieve en Uruguay (II)



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Bueno,perdi el hilo donde dabamos cuenta de este fenomeno muy poco usual pero que se da con relativa frecuencia en nuestro pais,la nieve.
Asi que empece uno nuevo...

El 11 de setiembre y a 10 dias del comienzo de la primavera estuvo nevando en las sierras del este del pais.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Impecable video magoff!!!

Que bueno que haya nevado! una pena que no haya habido acumulación, sería perfecto todo, pero bueno, por la fecha se comprende.

Realmente excelente!kay:


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Esta es la ultima nevada registrada en Montevideo,el 8 de agosto de 1992 en la zona de Melilla,articulo del diario La Republica:


----------



## intrazone (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Vaimaca (Jul 8, 2015)

Ya hay otro hilo igual a este, con las mismas tres nevadas y con el mismo video falso.
No creo que sea una temática que amerite tanto espacio, además ya hay un hilo de meteorología.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Vaimaca said:


> Ya hay otro hilo igual a este, con las mismas tres nevadas y con el mismo video falso.
> No creo que sea una temÃ¡tica que amerite tanto espacio, ademÃ¡s ya hay un hilo de meteorologÃ*a.


Disculpame,pero esto que postee es nuevo y nunca se publico en ninguna pagina de internet y si hay otro hilo ningun problema con unificarlo.

*Ademas tengo mas material para escanear*.

Es un hilo poco activo pero que de vez en cuando aparecen documentos y material inedito para compartir,eso no se puede decir de todos los hilos.

El video falso se repite ciclicamente,es un video conocido,pero nunca lo subi yo,para que? si hay videos autenticos.

Hay hilos mas especificos que este.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

El vídeo hecho mediante CGI es lo más grande qué hay, ojalá no se pierda jamás, es el único vistazo que tenemos de un Uruguay con nieve cómo debe ser; el país sería un 80% más lindo sí ocurriera lo que en el vídeo (sí sí, ya sé que la nieve acarrea problemas, me chupa un huevo).


----------



## Vaimaca (Jul 8, 2015)

Si pasara eso de verdad tendríamos que rediseñar el país de cero.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Sí pasara desde siempre, no.

No va a empezar a pasar ahora, hablo de la posibilidad de que fuera así cada Invierno, lo cual obviamente le daría bastante más valor al turismo y al tristísimo y asqueroso período del año que nos azota por 5-6 meses; aunque cómo ya dije: acarrea problemas, por supuesto.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Este es el otro hilo,lo encontre:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394248&highlight=nieve&page=19


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

A contrario del frío que nos ha invadido, en España están de ola de calor, y en Portugal también.

No dudo que el clima se ponga extremo, aunque es agradable también tener un país en donde tenemos un clima medio. De hecho, este verano pasado hubo solo dos o tres días insoportables, luego hizo mucho calor pero tampoco para matar a nadie, creo que la máxima fué 39 grados o algo así.


----------



## Lion23 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hoy de mañana en Maldonado habían 2 grados! Increíble que no se de un día de nieve en alguna zona del país.


----------



## marcelouruguayo (Oct 8, 2009)

Pero realmente en la costa puede nevar ¿?
Yo recuerdo aca en España en la costa norte de san sebastian habia caido " nieve "pero era una nieve insignificante copito muy pequeños .....pero algo habia caido.....lo contaban porque era algo extraño por ahi
Eso si estaria expectacular ver montevideo con nieve y toooodo de blanco paaahh


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No tienen nada que ver las costas, de hecho, en New York que está en plena costa, no hay invierno que no neve, el tema son las corrientes de aire, y los frios intensos que afectan o no a una zona.

Las corrientes de aire son las que regulan gran parte de la temperatura mundial.


----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

En el año 1991 nevo en florida y en Rocha


----------



## AgoraGallery (Aug 31, 2006)

Les cito lo que dice el experto en registros históricos, Maximiliano Herrera, sobre la nieve en el Uruguay:



> Uruguay - Rarely snowfalls had accumulation like in 1960 in Nico Perez,Treinta y Tres and Battle y Ordoñez towns, 1962 in Sarandi del Yi town, Nueva Palmira and on the beach of Agraciada. Snow also fell at the north-center zone and the south ocean coast like in august 1991 at Rocha, Minas and the town of Cerro Colorado.
> Flurries at Montevideo town were recorded in 1850, 1853, 1917 and 1930 without any record of snow on the ground. In July 2007 it snowed for half an hour in Nueva Palmira, and there were few flakes falling in Trarariras and other nearby towns. Nevertheless, the greatest snowfall in the history of the country was in June 1918 when most of the country was affected by huge snowfalls for the first and last time in history like in the towns of Paysandu' and Tacuarembo (10cm), Salto (2cm), Fraile Muerto,Piedras Coloradas ,Rio Branco.Snow with accumulation was recorded also on the coast at Coronilla (7cm). In the hills snow accumulated as much as 40cm. Snow mixed with rain was recorded at Artigas and Rivera. Two weeks later in July 1918, it also snowed at Pan de Azucar. The capital Montevideo was skipped. Nearby town of Minas instead saw snow in 1870. Other old snow events in the country were in 1817, 1870 and 1893.


Enlace

La traducción de Google:

Uruguay - Raramente las nevadas se acumulaban como en 1960 en las ciudades de Nico Pérez, Treinta y Tres y Battle y Ordoñez, 1962 en Sarandí del Yi, Nueva Palmira y en la playa de Agraciada. La nieve también cayó en la zona norte-centro y en la costa del océano sur como en agosto de 1991 en Rocha, Minas y la ciudad de Cerro Colorado. Copos de nieve en la ciudad de Montevideo se registraron en 1850, 1853, 1917 y 1930 sin ningún registro de nieve en el suelo. En julio de 2007 nevó durante media hora en Nueva Palmira, y cayeron algunos copos en Trarariras y otras ciudades cercanas. Sin embargo, la mayor nevada en la historia del país fue en junio de 1918 cuando la mayor parte del país se vio afectada por enormes nevadas por primera y última vez en la historia como en las ciudades de Paysandú y Tacuarembó (10 cm), Salto (2 cm) , Fraile Muerto, Piedras Coloradas, Rio Branco. Se registró también la acumulación de nieve en la costa de Coronilla (7 cm). En las colinas, la nieve acumulaba hasta 40 cm. Nieve mezclada con lluvia se registró en Artigas y Rivera. Dos semanas después, en julio de 1918, también nevó en Pan de Azúcar. La capital Montevideo fue omitida. Cerca de la ciudad de Minas vio nieve en 1870. Otros viejos eventos de nieve en el país fueron en 1817, 1870 y 1893.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Bueno gente,hoy estuvo nevando en el departemento de Lavalleja,en Villa Serrana,en la Sierra del Carape:

https://twitter.com/launion07/status/1031214841535647744


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Sueño con que nieve a cara de perro en Uruguay.


----------



## Vaimaca (Jul 8, 2015)

No es nieve, se llama graupel, son pequeños pedazos de hielo


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Vaimaca said:


> No es nieve, se llama graupel, son pequeños pedazos de hielo


No se que problema personal tiene Vaimaca con este hilo,murio en una avalancha de nieve en una vida pasada quizas:lol:?

Graupel es lo que aca llaman "granizo pequeño",estimado soy profesor de geografia,estudio geofisica y meteorologia,es nieve que no llega a acumular,observe como el viento mueve los copos,eso no pasa con el graupel (que tambien es un tipo de nieve,hay muchos tipos),que como es un grano de hielo rebota al caer sobre cualquier superficie.

No hablemos sin saber por favor solo por desfenestrar un hilo (algo que estas haciendo desde que lo abri y todavia no se por que)...esto es nieve aca y en la China...


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

Hermoso video


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Eso es nieve que no llega a cuajar ni acumular (no tiene por que hacerlo siempre),pero es nieve seguro.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Quizas la confusion fue por que eso fue lo que cayo hoy en Buenos Aires,graupel,pero no es lo que precipito aqui.
Muchas veces sucede al contrario,aqui cae graupel y en la region nieva,pero hoy fue al reves.

Para comparar vean lo que es graupel,es ni mas ni menos lo que llaman aqui granizo pequeño,vean que son piedritas que rebotan no copos que caen livianamente:


----------



## Vaimaca (Jul 8, 2015)

Simplemente comenté lo que dijeron los expertos en los medios, no es para que te lo tomes personal.

https://www.telenoche.com.uy/nacionales/¿que-es-el-extrano-granizo-que-cayo-en-lavalleja.html


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Vaimaca yo se que no es algo personal,es algo contra el hilo,quizas si fuera otro fenomeno meteorologico igual de raro ¿Huracanes? no te molestaria tanto. 

Tus "expertos" son los mismos que salieron en la tele diciendo que el pequeño sismo que tuvimos hace un tiempo fue por una explosion en la atmosfera,lo que hizo que la gente de geomorfologia se tiraran de los pelos por que los sismografos marcaron ondas que solo provienen del interior de la tierra.

Y lo peor es que salieron en la tele y en todos los diarios exponiendo su"verdad".Ni hablar que son celebres por "no pegar una",bueno,hoy ademas hacen tirarse de los pelos a los meteorologos brasileños y norteamericanos que confirmaron absolutamente que fue una nevada lo que sucedio: 

Confirmado por meteorologos brasileños y norteamericanos,fue nieve:

https://twitter.com/metsul/status/1031578741665878016?s=20


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Aclaro que Metsul es de los sitios metereologicos mas prestigiosos de la region y fue celebre en nuestro pais por ser el unico medio que pronostico el ciclon mas destructivo que afecto a nuestro pais en tiempos recientes mientras Inumet "hacia la plancha".


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Debe de ser el "granizo" mas liviano del mundo,tan liviano como copos de nieve navideños....otra postal de la nevada del domingo :cheers: :


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aca Montevideo Portal tratando el tema:*

https://www.montevideo.com.uy/Notic...o-en-Lavalleja-Metsul-no-tiene-dudas-uc692688


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

NIEVE!!!!!


Que lindo sería tener nuestro país cubierto por un manto blanco!

La verdad que es hermoso. En este lado del país, el litoral, ha habido heladas grandes, luego les paso las fotos.


----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

https://youtu.be/xx3mX9YzX-Q

Nevada en cerro colorado en 1991


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

A pesar que el video ya estuvo posteado, para mi es de los mejores registros que existe.


----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

SebaFun said:


> A pesar que el video ya estuvo posteado, para mi es de los mejores registros que existe.


Es verdad.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

*13 de agosto 2019*

*Voila!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161310086851117056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161342725284945920


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

8C al mediodia en la capital del Uruguay, salio el sol,,hoy estuvo cayendo aguanieve en la zona costera, incluso en Montevideo, por mi barrio (Manga) precipito esto:


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Hoy 14 DE AGOSTO nieve entreverada con lluvia, en el Balneario de la Coronilla, departamento de Rocha, zona costera tambien:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Que placer!!!!!

Y que pena que este invierno fuè muy suave en cuanto a temperaturas y a duraciòn del inverno. Pero en las imàgenes se ve espectacular!


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

De casualidad encontre esta foto en internet; nevada en Sarandi del Yi el 8 de julio de1960
: http://bibliotecadigital.bibna.gub.uy:8080/…/123456789/15887


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Que buena toma!!!

La verdad que excelente esa toma! Y que cantidad de nieve! Imagino una de las más fuertes que haya tenido el país.


----------



## javisure (Dec 14, 2010)

Mi viejo cuenta que de niño una noche nevó en Montevideo y que había una capa considerable de nieve (para las nulas nevadas en Uruguay) en el fondo de su casa. Él nació en el año 1952 asi que de seguro puede ser que haya sido en el 60 como en la foto.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

se viene un nuevo invierno y, pese a que el clima tiende a aumentar en temperatura y los inviernos no son parejos y ahora se dan en "olas polares", creo que se tiende a tener picos mas fuerte ya sea de calor o frio. Quien dice no vuelva a ocurrir tal fenomeno.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> se viene un nuevo invierno y, pese a que el clima tiende a aumentar en temperatura y los inviernos no son parejos y ahora se dan en "olas polares", creo que se tiende a tener picos mas fuerte ya sea de calor o frio. Quien dice no vuelva a ocurrir tal fenomeno.


Tenemos una zona del pais donde el fenomeno se da casi todos los años; al menos en forma de nevizcas, esa zona son las sierras de Maldonado, sobre todo la sierra del Carape, el problema era que eran zonas despobladas y no habian casi testigos, sin embargo actualmente alli hay varios emprendimientos inmobiliarios y parques eolicos y ademas la gente posee celulares y puede filmar y sacar fotos, hace 3 años ininterrumpidos que venimos teniendo testimonios de eventos de nieve alli; filmados, no es que nieve mas; solo que ahora emprezaron a haber testigos de un fenomeno que se da en esa zona con cierta frecuencia.
Es como el tema de los tornados, son mas comunes de lo que creemos; solo que solo se hacen publicos cuando ocurren en zonas pobladas y hay testigos, ni hablar si ocurren en ciudades o pueblos.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

No es nieve pero si gran helada en Fray...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

gracias Seba

debio hacer por debajo de los 0 grados en casi todo el pais.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Sebas-1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

-4.6º registrados en Florida en una madrugada gélida en todo el país


Las temperaturas mínimas de este domingo 14 de junio fueron las más bajas en lo que va del año.




www.subrayado.com.uy





*-4.6º registrados en Florida en una madrugada gélida en todo el país*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Tremendas imàgenes y tremendos datos!!!!

Temperaturas gèlidas sin dudas!


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Frioooooooooooooo, otra vez la imagen clasica del termo arriba del bebedero del ganado; mas uruguayo imposible....1,4°c en Montevideo.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

COMO AMO EL INVIERNO!!!!

La verdad que excelente!!!!


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

La gente que ama el Invierno no es normal, yo sólo digo. XD


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

A mi me gusta el invierno.
No sé si da para amarlo, pero tiene su encanto jaja.


----------



## metgeo (Jan 10, 2015)

Chocolate calente al lado del fuego.Un buen café caliente leyendo un libro al lado de la fogata (y si no te gusta el libro podés alimentar la fogata con él).


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Justamente, nunca nadie jamás me dijo: me gusta el Invierno porqué me encanta cagarme de frío; les gusta el calor, punto.

A mí también me gusta la estufa de leña, cucharear a cualquier hora del día y las comidas de Invierno, pero todo eso es relacionado al calor, odio el frío y sé que nadie en éste mundo disfruta el frío, el frío duele, les gustan las cosas relacionadas al calor que se pueden hacer en el Invierno, pero bueno, no tengo ni idea de porqué pero no les gusta aceptar eso.


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pero eso está clarísimo jaja.
Nadie te va a decir que le gusta el invierno porque puede salir desnudo a hacer angelitos en la nieve/helada.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Pero que razonamiento màs bobo nacho, me sorprende...

A nadie tampoco le gusta estar a 40 grados en verano todo sudado, por tanto en verano prendemos el aire acondicionado a la mìnima graduaciòn posible, en los autos andamos encerrados con el aire al mango, , nos bañamos en el agua para refrescarnos, pero agua frìa, a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurre ir a un agua termal caliente...etc, etc, etc.

En particular disfruto de todas las estaciones del año, pero el invierno me gusta màs, y si, soy de los que alimentan la estufa con los libros, porque de leerlos ni hablar, ya estudiè demasiado y estoy harto de eso jajajaja.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

A todos los que nos gusta el Verano nos gusta justamente el calor, no lo qué se puede hacer en Verano.

No se puede decir me gusta el Invierno sí no te gusta pasar frío, lo mismo que no se puede decir me gusta el Verano sí no te gusta pasar calor.

Nunca escuché a nadie que le guste el Verano decir que le molesta estar a 40°, a mí personalmente me encanta, ojalá hubiera esa temperatura en gran parte del Verano.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

A los unicos que no les molesta estar a 40°C es los que estan de vacaciones o encerrados con el aire acondicionado a toda potencia.
Pero el frio tampoco molesta si estas de vacaciones, yo siempre que viaje a Europa,lo hice en invierno y de verdad ni me molesto andar abrigado.
Pero trabajar a la intemperie o en un lugar encerrado que no este refrigerado con ola de calor,es lo peor que te puede pasar, yo los sufri veranos enteros.
Por suerte en Montevideo hace decadas que la temperatura no supera los 40°C.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Ponete a trabajar en el medio de la ruta a 40 grados al rayo del sol a ver si te gusta...Nacho.

Por otro lado, todos, aún si les gusta el calor, se terminan quejando del mismo, como a los que nos gusta el invierno. La cosa no es pasar calor o frío, es la preferencia de cada estación para cada uno... 

Que discusión medio al dope jajajajaa, tratar de que a todos nos guste el verano, pero no aceptar que hay gente que le gusta el invierno, o que si les gusta son medio tocados jajajaa.


----------



## Sebas-1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

Metsul anuncia nieve en Uruguay; Inumet dice que podría ocurrir en zonas del este


Desde el miércoles se espera un marcado descenso de temperatura. Para que efectivamente haya nevadas es necesario además que haya precipitaciones.




www.subrayado.com.uy





*Metsul anuncia nieve en Uruguay; Inumet dice que podría ocurrir en zonas altas del Este*


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Nada nuevo bajo el Sol, pasa cada Invierno en las sierras.


----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

Ayer cayó graupel en colonia


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no se reportó nada? fotos?


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Sebas-1992 said:


> Metsul anuncia nieve en Uruguay; Inumet dice que podría ocurrir en zonas del este
> 
> 
> Desde el miércoles se espera un marcado descenso de temperatura. Para que efectivamente haya nevadas es necesario además que haya precipitaciones.
> ...


 Y se culplio ,el pronostico ; mientras en el resto del pais cayo graupel de a camiones, en la sierra del Carape y arriba de la cota de los 400snm cayeron entre 5 y 10cm de nieve, habitual alli, desde que esta instalado el parque eolico lo registran todos los años.
Video de El Pais:


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Bonus:
Paysandu cubierta de nieve en 1918


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Impecables aportes muchachos!!!!

La verdad que excelentes aportes, me encanta ver uruguay así.


----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

Lo que le falta a i
Uruguay es tener una pista cerrada de sky, como lo hay en algunas partes del mundo. Ayudaria a desestacionalizar el turismo.
Si tuviésemos una altitud de 700 o más metros veríamos nevadas más a menudo. Nuestra población más alta está solamente a 230 mts sobre elnivel del mar.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

marceloprofe said:


> Lo que le falta a i
> Uruguay es tener una pista cerrada de sky, como lo hay en algunas partes del mundo. Ayudaria a desestacionalizar el turismo.
> Si tuviésemos una altitud de 700 o más metros veríamos nevadas más a menudo. Nuestra población más alta está solamente a 230 mts sobre elnivel del mar.


La poblacion mas alta es Santa Clara de Olimar 320msnm.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Video completo de la nevada de agosto en el parque eolico del Cerro Catedral:


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Un poco más de altitud y sería un punto de turismo bastante importante para el país.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Los modelos estan mostrando la posibilidad de nieve en las sierras del este hasa el 30 de junio, ocurre todos los años, vamos a ver a nuestros expertos estrellas de television meteorologicos diciendo que es "aguanieve" cuando son copos perfectamente formados?
Probablemente si:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Me encantaría ver a uruguay completo con nieve jajajaja.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Los modelos se van alineando:


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Me encantaría ver a uruguay completo con nieve jajajaja.


Habia puesto mal la fecha, puse 23 de junio y son hasta el 30 los pronosticos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno veremos si se da la serie de condiciones para que suceda.

ojalá, total en las sierras no afecta a la agricultura.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

acá en Bs As están avisando de que existe una mínina chance de nevadas entre el domingo y el lunes....se que acá es un poquito mas probable que en montevideo (allá el "mar" lo impide aun mas)....pero atenti el interior y obviamente las sierras.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

helada de hoy

Freezing cold winter morning by Andres Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## marceloprofe (Mar 21, 2018)

Según metsul se viene una ola polar que puede dejar nevadas


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Espero no sea pura bulla y la nieve nos tape las calles jajajajaja


----------

